# I'm back- and trying to stick around!



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey everybody- it's been so long! It seems around the holidays I always have more time to sit by the computer, so lets hope I can manage to come back and stay a while. I also have a possible work opportunity that may take me away from hubbie and the pups for a few months, so it would be nice to have some internet chihuahuas around - lol! How has everyone been doing? We have been kinda just trucking along as always, still running the dog gift basket business on the side and having fun! I think I was last on in June, we have had a foster named Millie the Min Pin come and go since then. Kerri got an award from our congressman for her work at the library, we dog sat while some friends were on their honeymoon for 2 weeks, that was an adventure. Anyway, here are some picture of the family.

Kerri relaxing-









Kerri hiking, as always-









Nova using Kerri as a pillow-









One of the dogs we were dog-sitting, wishing the sun spot was available. Kerri has been hanging out with this big guy since he was 8 weeks old and smaller than her. He still thinks Kerri is bigger than him I think!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Good to see your dogs again. Sounds like your life is busy!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice to meet you, I'm Jessica I also have a little girl called Millie she was my first chihuahua.
The business sounds fun what exactly do you sell?
Lovely photos by the way


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice to meet you too! We loved Millie, I get so attached to all the foster dogs, but I do have to say she taught me that min pins are not the breed for me- she drove me insane. I'm sticking to chis.

I have a post in the links section with more about my business- http://www.chihuahua-people.com/links-products/172554-exciting-news-5.html it has been a lot of fun! I have been doing a lot of local events and I love meeting new people and dogs more than anything!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw it looks great, loving the gift boxes


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Welcome back Annie. Kerri and Nova look great. Congrats to Kerri on receiving an award.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm new around here and we haven't "met", but welcome back!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Welcome back! You've been missed! Looks like you had a good time away though


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good to see you all again...the pups look great!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome back! Love your photos and will look forward to more stories about what you and your dogs are up to. Congratulations to Kerri on her award!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww great pictures. I love that first one of Kerri relaxing, so cute! Good to hear you and the dogs are all doing well.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Good to have you back


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello!!

I'm rather new to the forum and all around Chi owner! My name is Megan and I own a beautiful Chi Autumn!

Glad to hear your back


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the hello's! So nice to see all these friendly faces again! I grabbed a few pictures of Kerri's outfit on the way to the library today. It just was so adorable, I think this particular sweater looks really good with her TD harness. The child we tutor is really into Star Wars so we have been wearing all out SW garb to our sessions.



















As you can see from the thermarest in the background, Kerri is getting ready to go on a backpack with her Dad. I swear that dog has a fuller calendar than I do!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome back ! love seeing all your pics . love all of them !!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

It's so cool that you all are working with children!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

We love going to the library! I found a great program where we have the same child for between 6 and 18 weeks, so it is good for Kerri because she gets to really connect with one child and I think she likes that.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Did Kerri go through special training to work with the kids?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

She is registered with a therapy dog organization called The Alliance of Therapy dogs (formerly Therapy Dogs Inc). There are several organizations that do it though, they have a test you have to take then they provide you with insurance while you are on visits and things like that. When organizations like the library need therapy dogs they use people like us who are registered with an organization. The test is not very hard, and if you have a dog with the temperament for it you can pass easily. You could do all the training yourself but we already were planning on competing in rally and agility so Kerri went to a lot of obedience classes and the instructor thought she would be a good dog for therapy work. One of the mottos of therapy dog people is that "therapy dogs are born, not made." You can do a lot of training and not have a dog suited for it. After you pass the test you do observation visits with another team who is trained to observe and test new teams. Once you are done with that you are free to go find whatever volunteer stuff you want. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I love that kerri is a therapy dog, she looks cute in her hoodie too!


----------

